# Meet Russel!



## RuffianZenyatta15 (Sep 4, 2012)

This is my rat Russel. He is my first rat that I got 1 year ago. He is probably the sweetest rat ever. He can fetch and do some other tricks! He will eat anything I give him so hes a little chubby. He hates getting wet. Russel had a small lump removed awhile ago and may have a new one growing back. Here are some videos of him! You can follow me on youtube for more videos of him!






















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1lZ3-zUvL0


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

So cute! Love the bow!!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Awww, love the little red bow as well . I watched all the videos of russell  so cute  he is a very smart rat! How you managed to teach him how to move the green wheel just by pointing at it in a minute WITHOUT treats, amazes me! But all I can say is good boy Russell!  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

He is so cute! And big. Or is it mostly fluff?


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

iHayleyNorris said:


> He is so cute! And big. Or is it mostly fluff?


Haha, I was just thinking that...  he looks like he is just a big old fuzz ball hehe  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

He is huge!!!!!


----------



## RuffianZenyatta15 (Sep 4, 2012)

He is a pretty chubby rat. He is on a diet right now!


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

My Splinter is fairly chubby too. Lol. Male rats just get like that. But he also should probably cut back on the treats. Lol. Good luck to you and Russell!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

He is such a cool rat, I see he's a rex? Curly whiskers are nice haha. I thought after watching the 'Hiccup' video though that it's possible he may have actually had a Respiratory Infection when you filmed that; it sounds like he was chirping a bit. Rats very rarely hiccup and when they do it's meant to be silent! Just a heads up.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

That is a great rat! I love his markings, and personality.


----------



## MandiMo (Nov 15, 2012)

He's lovely!! My last rat standing Dexter is a little on the chubby side too


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

What a cutie! And so smart too!!!


----------



## RuffianZenyatta15 (Sep 4, 2012)

ratclaws said:


> He is such a cool rat, I see he's a rex? Curly whiskers are nice haha. I thought after watching the 'Hiccup' video though that it's possible he may have actually had a Respiratory Infection when you filmed that; it sounds like he was chirping a bit. Rats very rarely hiccup and when they do it's meant to be silent! Just a heads up.


 Yes he is a rex. He does get hiccups rarely, mostly after he wakes up, but he is still jumping around and very happy ;D


----------

